# Rubber Bands



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Is there anything to treat/coat the bands on your spears?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Put them in a Ziploc bag in the freezer when not in use


----------



## rgtopda (Aug 12, 2008)

Keep them inside not in the garage!! I bought them frequently they aren't that expensive!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I wipe mine down with silicone every once in a while. But ziploc in the freezer is the best provention method that I've heard of. My spares are in the freezer.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Freezer?? thats amazing thanks for the tip.


----------

